#  >  > Travellers Tales in Thailand and Asia >  >  > Cambodia Forum >  >  Reliable driver required

## Neo

I want to get to Kampot and back either from PP airport or from the Thai border, outbound 12th or 13th of Dec and return 17th-18th. Know a decent Cambo that won't slam us into a tree on the way and I can rely to come and collect me? 

Cheers

----------


## Neo

Scratch that... just too much hassle. Have to be Cambo next time.

----------


## beerlaodrinker

You certainly can be an in decisive chap neo?

----------


## Neo

Life's too short mate  :Smile:

----------

